# UK Marriage Question



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Dear Members,

I would like to ask if my fiance can come over to uk to marry on visit visa (currently issued) but importantly will depart uk after marriage as she is in full time employment outside uk.
ie. she posts marriage and then flies over to marry uk national and then departs two days after.
I believe ukba would only be concerned if she was staying???????


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

I think she'll need the visa specific for getting married in the UK. Look at the website, I've looked into it before but not in great detail so not 100% but I was under the impression it couldn't be done on the standard visit visa. I could be wrong.

Interested to hear more!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you need to post wedding banns and get certificates of no impediment to marriage also?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What Nic said about a marriage visa

also what choc said about banns. Unless you are there for the banns you'll need a special marriage licence

I was best man for a couple in that situation 2 or 3 years ago and it was a massive pain, time and money wasters sorting everything out...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to get married in one of your home countries?



DED said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to ask if my fiance can come over to uk to marry on visit visa (currently issued) but importantly will depart uk after marriage as she is in full time employment outside uk.
> ie. she posts marriage and then flies over to marry uk national and then departs two days after.
> I believe ukba would only be concerned if she was staying???????


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

I think he is a UK national from his post. I'm British and will be getting married on a beach somewhere hot rather than going through the hassle of going home with my fiancé. I'm sure wedding planning is stressful enough without meeting UKBA demands!


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

nicoleooh said:


> I think he is a UK national from his post. I'm British and will be getting married on a beach somewhere hot rather than going through the hassle of going home with my fiancé. I'm sure wedding planning is stressful enough without meeting UKBA demands!


Thank you all for your comments ( keep them coming) - now in reply
I can arrange the posting of banns as I am in uk & she can produce document stating she is free to marry from her country.
The website is unclear on this matter as she is only coming over to marry not stay
Although we will apply later for her to take up residence. But that will happen from middle east.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think in all honesty you need to call and speak to the British embassy and the embassy of her country - they will be able to tell you what is required for sure.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

nicoleooh said:


> I think he is a UK national from his post. I'm British and will be getting married on a beach somewhere hot rather than going through the hassle of going home with my fiancé. I'm sure wedding planning is stressful enough without meeting UKBA demands!


Just make sure that where you're getting married, that it will be recognised! My brother and his wife married in antigua and they checked and re-checked, but it turned out their marriage wasn't recognised and the ended up doing a UK ceremony anyway.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

He may be a UK national but I have a feeling he's originally from somewhere else. If I'm right and his original home country is the same as where his fiance is from it may be easier to get married there and then sort out the immigration paperwork later.

The UKBA isn't going to look lightly at what may appear to be a marriage of convienence. Flying in, get married, depart two days later is going to raise red flags especially when the time comes to process the immigration paperwork if the intent is for the spouse to join him in the UK permanently at some point. UKBA is under huge political pressure to restrict immigration and they're going to look for any excuses to deny someone's application to immigrate into the UK. 




nicoleooh said:


> I think he is a UK national from his post. I'm British and will be getting married on a beach somewhere hot rather than going through the hassle of going home with my fiancé. I'm sure wedding planning is stressful enough without meeting UKBA demands!


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> He may be a UK national but I have a feeling he's originally from somewhere else. If I'm right and his original home country is the same as where his fiance is from it may be easier to get married there and then sort out the immigration paperwork later.
> 
> The UKBA isn't going to look lightly at what may appear to be a marriage of convienence. Flying in, get married, depart two days later is going to raise red flags especially when the time comes to process the immigration paperwork if the intent is for the spouse to join him in the UK permanently at some point. UKBA is under huge political pressure to restrict immigration and they're going to look for any excuses to deny someone's application to immigrate into the UK.


I am 100% uk national & 200% this is no marriage of convienance 
The ukba want you to apply for a finance visa then convert to spouse visa but this means two expensive fees - the reason we don't marry in another country is because girl is in important job and cannot get more than a few days off in the short term


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

UK National is not the same as a British citizen. Just wanted to clarify this.

If you're looking for a cheap or easy way of getting married in this situation, I don't think you're going to find it. Either pay the fees or get married elswhere. How about the country where the girl is working? If it's her home country it's probably less hassle than getting married in the UK. 



DED said:


> I am 100% uk national & 200% this is no marriage of convienance
> The ukba want you to apply for a finance visa then convert to spouse visa but this means two expensive fees - the reason we don't marry in another country is because girl is in important job and cannot get more than a few days off in the short term


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

100% uk citizen
Girl is in middle east and am an in uk so not a resident of uae so marriage there is not giving us any options

thanks for everyones comments - but still not got a solution


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes your solution is if you want to get married in the UK pay the fees for the correct visas like anyone else who wants to get married in the UK!

I'd love to have done it long before now but it's not realistic for us. I'm a British citizen and I feel it's unfair that I can't easily get married in my own country to the man I love but they're the rules and I have to go with them like everyone else!

We're living in Dubai, we live in different apartments but we're here together and that's how it will have to be until we can afford those visa fees and the wedding we want or decide where in the world we want to do it!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You are a British Citizen right?
What nationality is your girlfriend?


----------

